# Anyone headed out.



## Angler 21 (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone going out this weekend. Thinking of trying it on Saturday. 3-7-09.


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm going Sat out of Destin. I think it going to be all jiggin an AJs.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

hope ya'll are in fairly large vessels..... the are calling for 5-7 footers. good luck and tight lines


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

Went out today, but didn't go too far. My guests asked to bring family. We stoppped at the Liberty wreck and caught 2 slot Reds and a bunch of short AJS. One of them was literally an 1/8th of an inch short. Not gonna risk it. Hope everyones day was awesome.


----------



## Angler 21 (Feb 1, 2009)

Went onsat, had family onboard as well.. Seas were nice definitely no 5 to 7. more like 2-3 caught a few nothing to scream about. Going out on mondaywilltry the edge if the seas hold whichlooks likelythey will for the rest of the week.


----------

